# 1965 GTO Convertible Door and fender alignment



## johnellicson1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Does anybody have any information on door and fender alignment with installation of convertible top? This is a complete frame off restoration. )The door were perfect before top installation and after installation they are out of alignment. Any ideas.?


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Hopefully the body was well braced before you took it off the frame. If not... 

But door alignment isn't so hard, you just got to take it one step at a time. Align the door to the quarter. Align the Fender to the door. Align the hood to the fender.


----------

